# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة وجهًا لوجه ◄◦►

## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
مسابقة وجهًا لوجه ......  :rolleyes:  
طريقة المسابقة :
عدد المتسابقين في كل جولة (2الى 5)
عدد الأسئلة في كل جولة (10)
نوع الأسئلة ( منوع : في أي مجال ) 
الفائز :
يحصل على (5 تقاييم ) 
الشروط :
ممنوع تعديل الرد بعد إرسالة 
ممنوع الدردشة داخل الموضوع  
طريقة بدء المسابقة :
إذا كنت أنا موجود  :amuse: 
يتم تقديم طلب من قبل أي عضو 
وبعده يأتي عضو آخر يطلب المنافسة 
بعدها نبدأ المسابقة 
◕ تحياتي : إبتسام السهم ◕

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا فهمتو طريقة المسابقة 
سوف نبدأ في الأيام القادمة

.....
أرجو أن تكون الطريقة واضحه

----------


## hope

*مسآبقه رآئعهـ* 

*وانآ اول المتسآبقات ^_^* 

*تسلم الأفكآر خيي* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *مسآبقه رآئعهـ* 
> 
> *وانآ اول المتسآبقات ^_^* 
> 
> *تسلم الأفكآر خيي* 
> *دمت بخير*



 
الله يسلمك ......
 إن شاء الله تكوني من المتنافسين 
بعد أيام سأعطي شارة البداية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وعليكم السلام اخوي
مسابقه ولاااا احلى من هيك
واني ثاني المتسابقات (* ^*)
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> وعليكم السلام اخوي
> مسابقه ولاااا احلى من هيك
> واني ثاني المتسابقات (* ^*)
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمت بود



 

شكرا لتشجيعكـــــ

سنبدأ بعد أيام

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسابقة  اكيد  ستكون ممتازة وفيها* 

*تنوع بالاسئلة* 

*ساكون من المشاركين* 

*يعطيك العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مساابقه راائعه 
اتمنى المشااركه فيهاا
الله يعطيك العاافيه
تحياااتي..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مسابقه جدا ً روعه في فكرتها وطريقتها الله يعطيك العافيه  ومطلوبه جدا* 

*للقسم الثقافي*

*تسلم على الأفكار المدهشة* 

*وإن شاء الله يحالفني الحظ للمشاركه * 

*بإنتظارها على أحر من الجمر*

*موفقين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *مسابقة اكيد ستكون ممتازة وفيها* 
> 
> *تنوع بالاسئلة*  
> *ساكون من المشاركين*  
> *يعطيك العافية*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 
 
الله يعافيكــــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مساابقه راائعه 
> اتمنى المشااركه فيهاا
> الله يعطيك العاافيه
> تحياااتي..



 
الله يعافيكــــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *مسابقه جدا ً روعه في فكرتها وطريقتها الله يعطيك العافيه ومطلوبه جدا*  
> *للقسم الثقافي* 
> *تسلم على الأفكار المدهشة*  
> *وإن شاء الله يحالفني الحظ للمشاركه*  
> *بإنتظارها على أحر من الجمر* 
> ...



 

الله يسلمكـــ
إن شاء الله الجميع يشاركــــــ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*فكرة راائعه وممتاازهــ ..*
*وان شاء الله من المتسابقين ...*
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..*
*دمت بخير ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
> 
> *فكرة راائعه وممتاازهــ ..*
> *وان شاء الله من المتسابقين ...*
> *الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..*
> *دمت بخير ..*



 
 
*إن شاء الله* 
*الله يعافيك*

----------


## قطعة سكر

السلام
الفكره حلوه 
وان شاء الله  من المتسابقين
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو افكار رائعه 
ان شاء اله انكون من المشاركين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> السلام
> الفكره حلوه 
> وان شاء الله من المتسابقين
> والله يعطيك العافيه



 
الله يعافيكــــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> واو افكار رائعه 
> ان شاء الله انكون من المشاركين



 

إن شاء الله

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*صباح الخير..*
*المسابقه جميله شكلها فى التنفيد*
* وأن شاء الله أكون من أول المتسابقات.*
*تحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ*
*سلااااااااام..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *صباح الخير..*
> 
> *المسابقه جميله شكلها فى التنفيد*
> *وأن شاء الله أكون من أول المتسابقات.*
> *تحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ*
> 
> *سلااااااااام..*



 

إن شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني جاهزه

----------


## عنيده

مسابقه حلوووه .. 

الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

ان شاء الله اكون من المتسابقين .. 

تحياتي ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مسابقه جميله 

انشاء الله اكون من المتنافسين 

يعطيك الف عافيه اخووي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اني جاهزه



 
ليســـــــ في هذا الوقتــــــــ  :amuse: 
لم أعطي شارة البداية بعد  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مسابقه حلوووه .. 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 
> 
> ان شاء الله اكون من المتسابقين .. 
> 
> تحياتي ..



 

الله يعافيكــــــ 
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مسابقه جميله 
> 
> انشاء الله اكون من المتنافسين  
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه اخووي



 
إن شاء الله 
الله يعافيكــــــــ
...

----------


## ابن الكرار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من أن قرأت العنوان شعرت بحماسة كبيرة 

وأيضا شعرت بأن المسابقة جديرة بالمشاركة

ولما دخلت زادت حماستي 

وأردت أن أشارك في ساعتي هذه 

وأنا الآن أنتظر بفارق الصبر المشاركة 

وأتمنى التوفيق ...

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من أن قرأت العنوان شعرت بحماسة كبيرة  
> وأيضا شعرت بأن المسابقة جديرة بالمشاركة 
> ولما دخلت زادت حماستي  
> وأردت أن أشارك في ساعتي هذه  
> وأنا الآن أنتظر بفارق الصبر المشاركة  
> 
> وأتمنى التوفيق ...



 
 
تسلم أخي عــــــ المرور 
إن شاء الله تشاركنـــــــــا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> طريقة المسابقة :
> عدد المتسابقين في كل جولة (2فقط) 
> 
> ◕ تحياتي : إبتسام السهم ◕



 


أرجو من قبل المشرفين تعديل هذا السطر إلى هذا .... 
عدد المتسابقين في كل جولة ( 2إلى 5) 
ليكون هنــــــاكــــــ حماس أكثر

----------


## أموله

مـ س ـآبقه رآئـ ع ـه نشالله تــ ش ــوف تــ ف ــآعل \\

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مســاابقة حلويه .. << حلووه

بــأنتظار المقاابسة>< المسابقة

ولكنش << ولكن

 الأسئلة كيف تشوون << تكون  يعني اسئلة مثل الغاز او كيف .. الخ


تحــويااتي <> تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مـ س ـآبقه رآئـ ع ـه نشالله تــ ش ــوف تــ ف ــآعل \\



 
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الأسئلة كيف تشوون << تكون يعني اسئلة مثل الغاز او كيف .. الخ



 
كل أنواع الأسئلة : رياضة : تاريخ : جغرافيا : ألغاز : متاهات : فروق صور ..... إلخ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شارة البداية 
 :rolleyes:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مستعده

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مستعده



 
ننتظر متسابق
 آخر للبداية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ألا يوجد متنافسين
مهلة 5 دقائق 
إذا ما فيه منافس آخر 
تؤجل الجولة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلااام


اني رااح أكوون المتنافسة الثانية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجوله إلى الظهر أو العصر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا كان هنــــاك متسابقين 
نبدأ على بركة الله الجولة الأولى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاهزه الحين لأن شوي بطلع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> جاهزه الحين لأن شوي بطلع



 
ننتظر عضو آخر لنبدأ

----------


## Hussain.T

سجلوني انا

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انطلق اخوي ابتسام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> سجلوني انا
> 
> تحياتي



 
عفاف & شبل 
إستعدو بعد دقيقتين السؤال الأول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا نواره معانا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  
السؤال الأول 
من القائل :
فيـا ليـت الشباب يعـود يومـاً ** فأخـبـره بمــا فعــلالمشــيـب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من يريد المشاركة يسجل إسمه أولا

----------


## Hussain.T

أبو العتاهية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو العتاهيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أبو العتاهية



 
إجابة صحيحة :

شبل :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ابو العتاهيه



إستعدوو 
السؤال القادم بعد دقيقتين

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابو العتاهية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابتسام اخوك اسرع رحم الله والديك لأني بطلع فما باكمل المسابقه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  
السؤال الثاني 


وحدة لقياس شدة التيار الكهربائي ؟

----------


## Hussain.T

الأمبير

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ابتسام اخوك اسرع رحم الله والديك لأني بطلع فما باكمل المسابقه



 
القادم أسرع 
إن شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأمبير :

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الأمبير



 
إجابة صحيحة :


شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى 

السؤال الثالث

سورة في القرآن على إسم نبي ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محمد

----------


## Hussain.T

موسى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ابو العتاهية*



 
تستطيع المشاركة 
أبو طارق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يونس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف


شبل :❀❀
عفاف الهدى :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  

السؤال الرابع 

ما هي عاصمة الكويت ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كويت

----------


## Hussain.T

الكويت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  

السؤال الخامس 
من هو أبو البشر ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ادم

----------


## Hussain.T

آدم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  

السؤال السادس 
ما إسم زوجة فرعون ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسيا

----------


## Hussain.T

آسية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى :❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى  

السؤال السابع 
من هو مخترع المصباح الكهربائي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توماس اديسون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى :❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى 


السؤال  الثامن 
أكمل المثل ... 
الطول طول نخلة والعقل عقل ..... ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صخله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى :❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الأولى 


السؤال السابع 
ما معنى ... ليلٌ دامس ... ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابتسام 
الشبل صار عنده ظرف طاريء وانسحب 
اني الى حالي مو حلو اكمل
وش رايك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليل مظلم 
او شديد الظلمه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ابتسام 
> الشبل صار عنده ظرف طاريء وانسحب 
> اني الى حالي مو حلو اكمل
> وش رايك



 
خلاص أنتي ضمتي الجولة 


الفائز في الجولة الأولى هو عفاف الهدى 
لهـــا 5 تقاييم 

سيتم التقييم لاحقا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف



شبل :❀❀ 

عفاف الهدى : الفائز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا والله يعطيك العافيه 
اتمنيت عنيده ونواره والبابا ابو طارق 
لو انضميتوا معانا 
يلا الجولات الجايه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من يريد التسجيل في الجولة الثانية ... بدأ التسجيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اسجل



 
ننتظر عضو آخر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عفاف بقي 2 تقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا يوجد منافسين 
ستؤجل الجولة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## عنيده

_اسجل اذا اخوي كنت موجود ..

ومبروووك الفوز خيتوو .._ 

_تحياتي .._

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجل

----------


## ابن الكرار

راحت علينا الجولة الأولى 

بس ما عليه ان شاء الله اعوضها في الثانية 

لكن متى تبدأ الجولة الثانية ؟ 

لأني ما اقعد على المنتدى الا قلييييييييييييييييييل 

فإذا عرفت الوقت وكنت وقته فاضي ان شاء الله أشارككم

تحياتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

اسجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني كمان اسجل 
ها اخوي موجود والا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباح الخير 
يلا انسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> راحت علينا الجولة الأولى 
> 
> بس ما عليه ان شاء الله اعوضها في الثانية 
> 
> لكن متى تبدأ الجولة الثانية ؟ 
> 
> لأني ما اقعد على المنتدى الا قلييييييييييييييييييل 
> 
> فإذا عرفت الوقت وكنت وقته فاضي ان شاء الله أشارككم
> ...



 
فترة الظهيرة و العصر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> صباح الخير 
> يلا انسجل



 
ننتظر منافس آخر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تمت التقاييم الـــ 5  لعفاف الهدى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا يوجد منافسين ستأجل الجوله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

إذا جا مناافس اني حكون منافسه له

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> إذا جا مناافس اني حكون منافسه له



 
ننتظر منافســــــ 
آخر لنبدأ

----------


## hope

*اسجل* 
*ادا موجودين للحين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *اسجل* 
> *ادا موجودين للحين*



 

إذا كانت هنــا أسيرة 
نبدأ المنافسة 
أو أي عضو آخر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أني انافس هووب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إستعدوو 
بعد 7 دقائق 
ستبدأ الجولة الثانية

----------


## hope

*مستعده*
*وفي الأنتظار*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

في الإنتظار

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 




السؤال الأول 

أصغر إصبع في اليد يسمى ؟

----------


## hope

*الخنصر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope
 


hope :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 

السؤال الثاني 
ما هي عاصمة العراق ؟

----------


## hope

بغداد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بغداد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
 


hope :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بغداد



 

إستعدوو 
السؤال القدم بعد دقيقة
جهزو الفوتوشوب أو الرسام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 

السؤال الثالث 
أوجد 5 فروق فقط

----------


## hope



----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
 


hope :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 

السؤال الرابع 
ما هو الإسم الحقيقي للخنساء؟

----------


## hope

*الشاعرة تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحرث بن الشريد*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تماضر بنت عمرو بن الشريد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
 


hope :❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> تماضر بنت عمرو بن الشريد



 
السؤال القادم بعد دقيقتين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 

السؤال الخامس 
ما هي عملة الكويت ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

دينار

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة
 


hope :❀❀❀❀ 
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 
السؤال السادس

أداه قديمة لطحن الحبوب ؟
بحرف ( ر )

----------


## hope

*الرحى*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope




hope :❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

السؤال السابع


إنهي المتاهه

----------


## hope



----------


## اسيرة شوق

كيف ننهيهاا؟.؟


اني حليت كذه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope





hope :❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> كيف ننهيهاا؟.؟
> 
> 
> اني حليت كذه



 

أنهي 
يعني 
وصلي للنهاية

السؤال القادم بعد دقيقة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 
 
السؤال الثامن


نبي صام عن الكلام 3 أيام ؟

----------


## hope

*هو زكرياء عليه السلام.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope






hope :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 




السؤال  التاسع


كم دقيقة في 3 ساعات ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

180 دقيقة

----------


## hope

180

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة
 




hope :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثانية 

 

السؤال العاشر و الأخير

أكمل ....
أهل مكه أدرى بــــ ...... ؟

----------


## hope

اهل مكه ادرى بشعبها

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بـشعابها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope
 




hope :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ابتسـام المثل .. شعابها مو شعبها

هوب كتبت شعبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بـشعابها



 
تم تقييمكــــــ 
تقييم للمشاركة 

الفائز في الجولة الثانية hope 
لكــــــ 5 تقاييم  ستتم لاحقًا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اهل مكه ادرى بشعبها



 
ملاحظة رائعة 
أسيرة 
شعابها وليس شعبها 

تصبح النتيجة  







hope :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀

----------


## hope

*استمتعنــــا بالمسآبقه*
* ^_^*

*يعطيك العآفيه اخوي ،،* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## عنيده

اسجل اخوي .. 

المسابقه جد رووعه .. 

يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

موووفق .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اريد السباق ..*
*اتمنى اعرف وقتها بالضبط ..*
*تحياااتي ..*

----------


## قطعة سكر

وانا بعد اسجل 
بس ممكن تقول الوقت اخوي لايفوتنا السباق
ثنكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــيو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غدًا الساعة الثانية والنصف ظهرا ستكون هنـــــــا جولة جديدة
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بقي تقييمين لـــــــ hope

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> طريقة المسابقة :
> عدد المتسابقين في كل جولة (2فقط)



 
أرجو من قبل المشرفين تعديل هذا السطر إلى هذا ....

عدد المتسابقين في كل جولة ( 2إلى 5) 

ليكون هنــــــاكــــــ حماس أكثر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره الجمعه الظهر ما اقدر اشارك 
يلا حظ اوفر

----------


## عنيده

اسجل الى مسابقه اليووم ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وانا الساعة 2 ونص راح اتواجد

من زمان ما شاركت

بس انش اء الله النت يكون متواجد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إن شاء الله الساعة الثانية والنصف 
موجودين

----------


## عنيده

خساره المسابقه ما بتكون الحين ..

ما اقدر الساعه ثنتين و نص .. 

بعطيك العافيه اخووي ..

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

أسجل

----------


## hope

*أسجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسرعه اسجل لين يجوا الجماعه وراح اقوم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أسجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انسحب 
اعتذر اتمنيت اشارك 
فرصه اخرى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بإنتظاار الأسئلة 

ههه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حلم شاعرة & hope & أسيرة 
إستعدوو 
السؤال الأول من الجولة الثالثة بعد دقائق

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وانا بعد بشارك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة



السؤال الأول


الرئيس الأعلى للكنيسه يسمـــــــــــى ؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> وانا بعد بشارك



 
تفضلي 
تستطيعين المشاركة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

القس جريس عودة حبش

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

للاسف النت مرة بطيء

ان شاء الله اشارككم مرة ثانية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

البابا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

××× 
حاولو مرة أخرى

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

البابا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

القس؟؟او القسيس

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسقف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> البابا



 
صح صح

النتائج + السؤال الثاني خلال دقائق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة
 




hope :
أسيرة :
حلم شاعرة  :نوارة الدنيا : ❀


الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال الثاني 


أول متحف للشمع في العالم ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بااريس


او لندن

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

في باريس

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

باريس

----------


## hope

*يوجد في بـاريس
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة <---- إجابة واحدة فقط في المرة القادمة 
لن تحتسب أية إجابة إذا كانت أكثر من جواب واحد 

 




hope :
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :نوارة الدنيا : ❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال الثالث 


أكبر كوكب في المجموعة الشمسية ؟؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

المشتري

----------


## hope

*المشتري*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المشتري

----------


## اسيرة شوق

المشتري

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة حلم شاعرة
 




hope :
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال الرابع 


من هو واضع قصص كليلة ودمنه ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عبد الله بن المقفع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هو  روزبة بن دازوية فارسي الأصل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

××××
حاولو مرة أخرى

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ابن المقفع

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

بهنود بن سحوان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ابن المقفع



 

××××
هو فيلسوف هندي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بيدبا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بهنود بن سحوان



×××

في المرة القادمة لا تضعي أكثر من إجابة متتالية

----------


## hope

* الفيلسوف الهندي بيديا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة 
 




hope :
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

بيدبا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال الخامســـــ 


إستخرج 5 فروق فقط

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ماطلعت صورة

----------


## hope



----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ماطلعت صورة



 
إنتظري قليلا سوف تظهر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة HOPE
 




hope :❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال السادس 


كيف تصل إلى الباب

----------


## hope



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## أميرة الأحساس

[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة HOPE
 




hope :❀❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال السابع 


رجل تنسب له كثير من قصص الفكاهه ؟
حرف الجيم

----------


## hope

جحا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جحا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جحا

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

جحا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  HOPE
 




hope :❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال الثامن 


أول إمرأة تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله  ؟؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

خديجة

----------


## hope

خديجه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خديجة )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  حلم شاعرة 
 




hope :❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال التاسع
 سؤال ما قبل الأخير



ما هو المعدن الوحيد الذي يوجد في حالة سائلة ؟

----------


## hope

الزئبق

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الزئبق

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

الزئبق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  HOPE 
 

hope :❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثالثة 



السؤال العاشر 
السؤال الأخير



من الأحجار الكريمة بحرف الــــ (ز ) ؟؟

----------


## hope

زمردا

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

زمرد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  HOPE 
 

hope :❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
حلم شاعرة  :❀❀نوارة الدنيا : ❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

زمردة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بقي تقييمين لـــــــ hope سابقًا + 5 الآن 
= 7 تقاييم لم تتم بعد 

أسيرة تقييم مشاركة : 1 
لم يتم بعد 
حلم شاعرة تقييم مشاركة  : 1
لم يتم بعد 
نوارة تقييم مشاركة : 1
لم يتم بعد 




 :amuse:

----------


## hope

*^_^ شكراً لجهووووووودك خيي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بقي تقييمين لـــــــ hope  الآن 

 5 تقاييم لم تتم بعد 
 
أسيرة تقييم مشاركة : 1 تم التقييم
حلم شاعرة تقييم مشاركة : 1

تم التقييم
نوارة تقييم مشاركة : 1

تم التقييم








 :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل تريدون أن نبدأ
 جولة جديدة الآن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مستعده

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر منافس آخر لنبدا

----------


## Hussain.T

شبل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا ابتسام نبدأ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر 5 دقائق إذا كان هناك منافسين آخرين ...
وإذا لم يكن هنـــــاك سنبدأ على بركة الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة


السؤال الأول 

ما هو الكوكب الأحمر ؟

----------


## Hussain.T

المريخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المريخ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة شبل 





عفاف :
شبل  :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 


السؤال الثاني
أبو الأب أو أبو الأم يسمى ؟

----------


## Hussain.T

الجد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة شبل 
عفاف :
شبل  :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 



السؤال الثالث 
لقب للإمام علي (عليه السلام ) بحرف الــ (ح)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حيدر

----------


## Hussain.T

حيدر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف

عفاف :❀ 


شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 



السؤال الرابع 

إسم زرقاء اليمامة الحقيقي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حذام

----------


## Hussain.T

حذام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف


عفاف :❀❀

شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 


السؤال الخامس 

إستخرج 5 فروق فقط

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف


عفاف :❀❀❀ 


شبل :❀❀

----------


## Hussain.T

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...f491131b69.jpg

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 



السؤال السادس من هو مخترع الدبابة

----------


## Hussain.T

نيكولاي بوبوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيرارنست سونيتون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف


عفاف :❀❀❀❀ 


شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 


السؤال السابع


جمع كلمة سائح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سواح

----------


## Hussain.T

سياح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف عفاف :❀❀❀❀❀ 

شبل  :❀❀

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سائحين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 


السؤال الثامن

من الحيوانات البرية بحرف (ض)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ضب

----------


## Hussain.T

ضب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اثنينا في نفس الوقت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف


عفاف :❀❀❀❀❀❀ 


شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 



السؤال التاسع أطول كلمة في القرآن الكريم هي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُمُوهُ

----------


## Hussain.T

فأسْقَيناكُموه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف
.

عفاف :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀ 


شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الرابعة 



السؤال العاشر والأخير أصغر دولة في العالم هي

----------


## Hussain.T

سيلاند

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لفاتيكان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف
: 
عفاف :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀  

شبل :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

hope : 5

  لم تتم بعد  

عفاف الهدى : 5
لم يتم التقييم
شبل تقييم مشاركة : 1 

لم يتم التقييم









 :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا ابتسام على المسابقه الحلوه

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا ابتسام ع المسابقة الحلوة

ههه مع اني ضعيف فيها الا اني اشعر بحماس 

المرات الجاية نشوف مين اللي بيتحدانا

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا فيه منافس اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عفـــاف الظهر إن شاء الله الجولة الخامسه

----------


## hope

*اسجل للجوله الخامسه*

----------


## عنيده

اسجل .. 
اسجل كل مره و ما اشارك انشاالله اشارك الحين

----------


## ابن الكرار

أشوه لحقت عليها 

*أسجل*

إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

hope : 4

لم تتم بعد  

عفاف الهدى : 4
لم يتم التقييم
شبل   
تم التقييم 









 :noworry:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجل

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وانا بعد اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إستعدووو 
بعد دقائق ستبدأ الجولة الخامسة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 


السؤال الأول

حقبة ما قبل الإسلام تسمى ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الجاهلية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الجاهلية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة
نوارة : ❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة  
السؤال الثاني 
من سور القرآن الكريم بحرف ( ز )

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الزمر
الزلزلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة
نوارة : ❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

النت عندي بطيء


الزلزلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال الثالث 
ماء كثير العذوبة يسمى ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماء نهرالفرات

----------


## ابن الكرار

فرات

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

زلال

او 

فرات

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة : فرات
نوارة : ❀❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال الرابع
من هو النبي الذي ينسب لأمه دائما ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

عيسى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عيسى ( ع)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عيسى ابن مريم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> عيسى



عليه السلام  


إجابة صحيحة ابن الكرار
نوارة : ❀❀
أسيرة :❀
ابن الكرار :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال الخامس 
من أسماء الأسد بحرف (غ)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

غضنفر

----------


## ابن الكرار

غضنفر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الغضنفر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة
نوارة : ❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
ابن الكرار :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال السادس
صوت الأفعى يسمى ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا سبقت

----------


## ابن الكرار

فحيح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فحيح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فحيح

----------


## ابن الكرار

اي أخوي ابتسام لو اتعيد النظر في السؤال الخامس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اي أخوي ابتسام لو اتعيد النظر في السؤال الخامس



تم التعديل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة ابن الكرار
نوارة : ❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
ابن الكرار :❀❀

----------


## ابن الكرار

لو أعد النظر على لاسؤال السادس اكون افضل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال السابع
بيت النمل يسمى ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

أخوي شكلك تمبى اتنجح اسيرة غصب

----------


## ابن الكرار

القرية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

القرية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> لو أعد النظر على لاسؤال السادس اكون افضل



تم التعديل

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

قرية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة ابن الكرار
نوارة : ❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
ابن الكرار :❀❀❀

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> أخوي شكلك تمبى اتنجح اسيرة غصب



 
اعذره ياخوي من السرعة يتلخبط شوي

والغلط وارد من كل احد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أخوي شكلك تمبى اتنجح اسيرة غصب



 
الخطأ بدون قصد أخي
السؤال القادم بعد دقائق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال الثامن 
نهر في الجنه بحرف (ك)

----------


## ابن الكرار

لا احنا أصلا شاكرين لك هالمسابقة الحلوه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> الجولة الخامسة 
> السؤال الثامن 
> 
> نهر في الجنه بحرف (ك)



 الكوثر

----------


## ابن الكرار

كوثر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الكوثر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة
نوارة : ❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀
ابن الكرار :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال التاسع
كيف توصل إلى النهاية

----------


## ابن الكرار

للأسف ماأعرف أرسم عليها

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة
نوارة : ❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀
ابن الكرار :❀❀❀

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الصورة تحتاج وقت طويل للتحمبل 

والنت يادوبك يمشي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الخامسة 
السؤال العاشر والأخير
5فروق فقط

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبروك لنواارة

هذا حلي

----------


## ابن الكرار

للأسف ماعرف بعد

----------


## ابن الكرار

مبروك نوارة الدنيا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة
نوارة : ❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀
ابن الكرار :❀❀❀

----------


## ابن الكرار

يلا انا باروح أاذكر 

بدت المدارس ومن اول يوم دروس 

تحياتي ...

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفائز في هذه الجولة نوارة تحصل على 5تقاييم والمشاركين الباقي يحصلون على تقييم مشاركة 

التقاييم التي لم تتم بعد

hope : 4


لم تتم بعد  

عفاف الهدى : 4
لم يتم التقييم
نوارة :5  
لم يتم التقييم
ابن الكرار تقييم مشاركة  :1
لم يتم التقييم
أسيرة تقييم مشاركة  :1 
لم يتم التقييم

 










 :noworry:

----------


## عنيده

ها اخوي في جووله الحين ؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف 
لا أستطيع الآن

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بدأ التسجيل لجولة اليوم

----------


## ابن الكرار

أنا مستعد للجولة الآتية

أسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أنا مستعد للجولة الآتية
> 
> أسجل



 
ننتظر المنافسين الآخرين

----------


## hope

أسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أسجل



 إستعدووو 
5 دقائق وتبدأ الجولة الجديده

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف لن تبدأ الجولة إلا بعضوين على الأقل
 والآن لا يتواجد إلى عضو واحد

----------


## ابن الكرار

لماذا نحن 2

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تواجد العضو الآخر 
سنبدأ بعد دقيقتين
إستعدوووووووووو

----------


## hope

انا وابن الكرار متواجدين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الأول 
كم ثانية في 5 دقائق ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

300

----------


## hope

300 *ثانية*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة إبن الكرار
إبن الكرار:❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الثاني 
أول النهار يسمى ؟؟

----------


## hope

الفجر

----------


## ابن الكرار

الصبح

----------


## hope

أو الصباح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hopeإبن الكرار:❀
hope:❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أو الصباح



أرجو عدم وضعــــ إجابتين على سؤال واحد
 إلا بعد التصحيح
 :rolleyes:

----------


## hope

طيب ،،

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الثالث 
أم أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام هي ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

فاطمة بنت أسد عليها السلام

----------


## hope

فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀
hope:❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الرابع
عاصمة أسبانيا هي ؟؟

----------


## hope

مدريد

----------


## ابن الكرار

مدريد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hopeإبن الكرار:❀❀
hope:❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الخامس
عدد 5 سور بدأت بلفظة ( قل ) ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

الجن 
التوحيد 
الكافرون 
الناس
الفلق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀❀
hope:❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال السادس
ما هو صوت النمر ؟؟

----------


## hope

الأخلاص ، الناس ، الجن ، الكافرون ، الفلق

----------


## ابن الكرار

ضرضرة

----------


## hope

ضرضرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

××××× 
حاولو مرة أخرى 
حرف (خ)

----------


## hope

انا متأكده من الاجابه
بس بابحث مره ثانيه

----------


## ابن الكرار

بحثت ما حصلت غير ضرضرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف آسف 
إجابة صحيحة إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀❀❀
hope:❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> انا متأكده من الاجابه
> بس بابحث مره ثانيه



 
السؤال القادم بعد 3 دقائق

----------


## hope

ننتظر السؤال

----------


## ابن الكرار

العفو 

أكيد هذا من البهدلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال السابع
وصل إلى النهاية

----------


## ابن الكرار

عفوا كيفه انزلها

أضغط على اليمين ما تستوي 

وأضغط على اليسار يطلع ليي صفحة المنتدى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> العفو 
> 
> أكيد هذا من البهدلة



 

 :huh: أرجو أن لا تخرج عن نطاق المسابقة  :huh: 
 :huh: ولا نريد تعليقات جانبية :huh:

----------


## hope



----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحةhopeإبن الكرار:❀❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال الثامن
أسرع المخلوقات البحرية ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

التونة

----------


## hope

الدلفين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال التاسع
عاصمة اليمن ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

صنعاء

----------


## hope

صنعاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀❀❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السادسة 
السؤال العاشر والأخير
مرض يسمى الموت الأسود ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

الطاعون

----------


## hope

الطاعون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  إبن الكرارإبن الكرار:❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفائز في هذه الجولة إبن الكرار يحصل على 5تقاييم 

التقاييم التي لم تتم بعد 
HOPEا: 4+تقييم مشاركة = 5 


لم تتم بعد  

عفاف الهدى : 4
لم يتم التقييم
نوارة :5  
لم يتم التقييم
ابن الكرار:1+5=6
لم يتم التقييم
أسيرة :1 
لم يتم التقييم 













 :noworry:

----------


## ابن الكرار

أستأذنكم سوف أذهب أذاكر 


إن شاء الله الجولة القادمة يكون هناك مشاركين أكثر وحماس أكثر 



تحياتي ...

----------


## إبتسام السهم

HOPEا: 1
 

تم التقييم البقية  



 :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا فيه متبارين اسجل

----------


## عنيده

_اسجل اذا اخوي يقدر .._

----------


## شفايف وردية

اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف
لن تكون هنــــــــاك مسابقة خلال اليومين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره
حبينا المسابقه وااااااجد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خسااارة



حاابة أعرف متى موعد المساابقة الجديده

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> خسااارة
> 
> 
> 
> حاابة أعرف متى موعد المساابقة الجديده
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
يوم الأربعاء أو الخميس  إن شاء الله : هنـــــــاك جولة جديدة
آسف ... ليس هناك تحديد للوقت

----------


## عوامي مغترب

في اننظارك اخوي ابتسام السهم



وانشاءالله نكون من اول المتسابقين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل هنـــــاك متنافسين الآن

----------


## hope

اسجل
وان شاء الله فيه متنااافسين غيري

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نبدأ بعد  5 دقائق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الأول 
كلمة تقع في وسط القرآن الكريم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وليتلطف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة 
أسيرة:❀
hope:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الثاني 
يكتبها الإنسان إلى ما بعد وفاته تسمى ...

----------


## hope

وصيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الوصية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope
أسيرة:❀
hope:❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الثالث 
من الأنبياء عليهم السلام .. بحرف (هــ)

----------


## hope

هود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> هود



 
عليه السلام  
إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀
hope:❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الرابع 
جـــمــــع ( عبد الله ) ؟؟

----------


## hope

عباد الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عباد الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀
hope:❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الخامس 
النـــخــــلـــــــة الصغيرة تسمى

----------


## hope

الفسيله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀
hope:❀❀❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فسيله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال السادس 
مخترع الراديو هو ..

----------


## hope

جويلمو ماركوني

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جويلمو ماركوني

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀
hope:❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال السابع 
شجرة يأكل منها أهل النار ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الزقوم

----------


## hope

شجرة الزقوم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة 
أسيرة:❀❀
hope:❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال الثامن 
حشرة ذكرت في القرآن الكريم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

النملة

----------


## hope

النحله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> النملة



 
 {حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ }النمل18

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة 
أسيرة:❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال التاسع 
من القائل : أنا أفكر إذًا أنا موجود؟؟

----------


## hope

الفيلسوف ديكارت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة السابعة 
السؤال العاشر والأخير
2+5×5= .....

----------


## اسيرة شوق

57

----------


## hope

25 +2 = 27

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أقصد

27

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة hope 
أسيرة:❀❀❀
hope:❀❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفائز في الجولة السابعة  
hope 

أسيرة: تقييم مشاركةHOPE: ا 5 تقاييم للفوز في الجولة

----------


## عنيده

_خساره فاتتني الجوله .._ 

_يلا مره اخرى .._

_عاد متى ؟؟_

_يعطيك العافيه اخووي.. 

تحياتي .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متى الجوله الجاية ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بــأنتظار الجوله القاادمه

----------


## عنيده

_اسجل .._

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الآن هنـــــــاك جولة هل يوجد متنافسين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة إلى الغد

----------


## One Way

ليش وش اللس سار

----------


## شفايف وردية

اي متنافسه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متى اوقات المسابقه؟

----------


## hope

خيي لو تحدد ساعه تكون فيها فاضي 
 عشان الي يقدر يكون متواجد ويشارك ،،
 ويصير اعلى عدد من المتنافسين موجود في نفس الوقت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> خيي لو تحدد ساعه تكون فيها فاضي 
> عشان الي يقدر يكون متواجد ويشارك ،،
> ويصير اعلى عدد من المتنافسين موجود في نفس الوقت



 
الجولة الأساسية : 2:15 ظهرا 
الجولات الفرعية : لا يوجد وقت محدد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سؤال :
وش الفرق بين الجولتين ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ننــتظر الجولة الجديدة غــداً

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> سؤال :
> وش الفرق بين الجولتين ؟



 

ما في فرق بس علشان يشارك الأعضاء
 إلي ما يدخلون الظهر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بــأنتظار المناافسه الجديده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا كنتم مستعدين بعد 10 دقائق تبدأ الجولة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة  

السؤال الأول 
إسم نبي بحرف ( ص ) 
إذا لم يتواجد المتنافسين سوف تأجل الجولة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صالح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لن تستمر المسابقة بمتسابق واحد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجججل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سؤال تسجيل حضور لكي أعرف هل هناك منتافسين حاضرين أم لا ...
السؤال :::: 5+5=.....

----------


## اسيرة شوق

10

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة لا يوجد متنافسين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــاافي منــافس ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني موجوده 
ننطلق والا خلاص

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الـرد عند أبتساام


أني وانت مناافسين

يعني نشووف إبتساام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينك اخوي يلا متنافستين
فيه مسابقه والا؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص ننسحب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل يوجد متنافسين ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

إسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

للأسف ماافي مناافس؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة

----------


## عنيده

_اسجل اذا فيه مسابقه .._

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا كان هنــــاك متنافسين 
توجد جولة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجـــل

في مناافس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر نصف ساعة 
إذا لم يتواجد أي منافس تؤجل الجولة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـل يوجد منافس ؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة

----------


## عنيده

اسجل .. 

انا دخل اربع لانه سمعت الجوله تبدا اربع .. 

الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي

بالتووفيق ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> اسجل .. 
> 
> انا دخل اربع لانه سمعت الجوله تبدا اربع .. 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي
> 
> بالتووفيق ..



 
هلاا عـــنيدة

الجولة الـسااعة 2 و ربع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هنــــــــــاك جولة الآن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجـــل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أسجل اذا فيه مجال

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل المتنافسين موجودين الآن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــوجوده

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سؤال للتأكد من الحضور 
1+3= ...

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

4

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إستعدوو 
الجولة بعد 7 دقائق

----------


## اسيرة شوق

4

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة 
السؤال الأول 
من هو الملك الذي أمر بحرق نبي الله إبراهيم (عليه السلام )؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

النمرود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

للأسف النت بطي مره

نمرود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال الثاني

كم مرة توجد لفظة ( الصمد ) في القرآن الكريم ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرة واحدة فقط

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*مره* واحده

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة 
السؤال الثالث 

أكمل : خير الأمور ..... ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أوسطها

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وسطها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال الرابع
.

من هو النبي الملقب ( بذي النون ) ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يونس عليه السلام

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يونس (ع)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀

----------


## عنيده

سلاام 

اقدر اشارك في الجوله او بتسوي جوله ثانيه بعد هذي الجووله ؟؟

مووفق اخووي ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة 
السؤال الخامس 
. 
من القائل 
السيف أصدق إنباء من الكتب **في حده الحد بين الجد واللعب ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المتنبي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الشاعر الأندلسي أبو البقاء الرندي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> سلاام 
> 
> اقدر اشارك في الجوله او بتسوي جوله ثانيه بعد هذي الجووله ؟؟
> 
> مووفق اخووي ..



تستطيعين المشاركة الآن +هنـــــــاك جولة بعد هذه الجولة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

×× خطأ ×× 
حاولوو مرة أخرى

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ابو تمام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ابو تمام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال السادس 
.

ما هي عاصمة دولة الجزائر ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الجزائر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*الجزائر* البيضاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال السابع
.

ما هي عملة اليابان ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الين *الياباني*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال الثامن 
.

سورة تسمى بقلب القرآن ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يس

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال التاسع 
.

كم ثانية في دقيقة واحدة ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

60

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبـروك نـواارة

وترى النت رايح فيها  :toung:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة الثامنة

السؤال العاشر 
.

جمع كلمة ديك ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ديكة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة


نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أدياك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفائز في هذه الجولة نوارة :5 تقييمات 
أسيرة تقييم مشاركة : 1

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل هنــــــاك متنافسين للجولة الجديدة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل تريدون أن نؤجلها نصف ساعة 
أم الآن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يصير اشارك؟

----------


## عنيده

اسجل ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> يصير اشارك؟



 
يصير  :amuse:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اسجل ..



 
 :embarrest:  آسف  :embarrest: 
الجولة الساعة الرابعة و10 دقائق   تمامًا 
الآن مشغول شوية إلى اللقاء
 بعد نصف ساعة  إن شاء الله  :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بعد 5 دقائق الجولة 
إذا لم يتواجد المتنافسين سوف تؤجل

----------


## عنيده

اسجل ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اسجل ..



ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال الأول
. 


أول فدائي في الإسلام ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الامام علي ابن ابي طالب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال الثاني 
. 


ما هي عملة المملكة العربية السعودية ؟؟

----------


## عنيده

الامام علي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الريال السعوددي

----------


## عنيده

الريال

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال الثالث 
. 


25+25 = ....

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

50

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال الرابع 
. 


عدد سور القرآن الكريم ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

114 سورة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀❀❀❀

----------


## عنيده

اعتذر ع المشاركه بسبب النت البطي

مسااامحه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال الخامس
. 


ما هو صوت الأفعى ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## عنيده

فحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة التاسعة

السؤال السادس
. 


أصغر دولة من دول الخليج ؟؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

البحرين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة نوارة



نوارة :❀❀❀❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اعتذر ع المشاركه بسبب النت البطي
> 
> مسااامحه



حسمت الجولة لإنسحاب المنافس 
الفائز في هذه الجولة نوارة : 5 تقاييم 
عنيدة تقييم مشاركة : 1

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شكرا ابتسام لجهودك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة :10 تقييمات 


أسيرة تقييم مشاركة : 1
عنيدة تقييم مشاركة : 1
لم تتم التقاييم بعد  :amuse:

----------


## عنيده

مشكوور اخوي ع الجوله الحلووه .. 

بس النت كان دمار خساره كانت بتكون احلى .. 

مووفقين ..

----------


## أنغام الأمل

في مجال للمشاركه هلأ
انا كتير متحمسه
^^

----------


## أنغام الأمل

يلااااااااااااااا بدي اشاركـ 
مافي حدى .. ابتسامـ
يلا اخي

----------


## أنغام الأمل

*مسابقه كتير حلوه والله اعجبتني*
*حسيت حالي بالجووو*
*يلا اخي*
*يلااا هلأ بدي اشاركـ*
*><*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هنــــــاك جولة الآن
هل يوجد متنافسين

----------


## عنيده

اسجل


بس اذا ما فيه منافسين خلها بعد نص ساعه 

مووفق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة :5 تقييمات 



تم  التقييم 


البقية


 :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اسجل
> 
> 
> بس اذا ما فيه منافسين خلها بعد نص ساعه 
> 
> مووفق



ننتظر بعد نصف ساعة 
::
 إن شاء الله يتواجد متنافسين
 :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسججججل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بعد ربع ساعة تبدأ الجولة 
إن شاء الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

في الإنتظــاار

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سؤال تسجيل حضور ...
أطول سورة في القرآن الكريم ..؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

البقرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عنيده هل أنت موجودة ....!؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسفـــــــــ \ تؤجل الجولة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هيه قــاالت بعد نصف سااعه؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا موجودة :) واسجل اذا فيه مجال

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آسجــــــــل 

انشاء الله اللحق

----------


## أنغام الأمل

انا سأشارك اذا مافي مانع ؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا كان هنـــــــاك متنافسين نبدأ جولة جديدة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سؤال تسجيل حضور 
عدد سور القرآن الكريم ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

حسناً 
^^
مستعدهـ انا

----------


## أنغام الأمل

114 سوره
^^

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسججل

وجوواابي

114

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خلال 5 دقيقة
الجولة الجديدة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ابتساام

اني و أنغام موجوديين

----------


## أنغام الأمل

انا واسيره هنا اخي يلا بتنافس معاها
^^

----------


## أنغام الأمل

^^ ياسلام القلوب على بعضها يااسيره انا حكيت كمان
^^

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الأول 
.




أقصر سورة في القرآن الكريم ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

سورة الكوثر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الكوثر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أنغام





أنغام :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الثاني 
.




500 - 500 = ... ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صفر

----------


## أنغام الأمل

صفر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة أسيرة 
 



أنغام :❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الثالث 
.




أكبر دولة من دول الخليج؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

السعوديه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السعودية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أنغام 
 



أنغام :❀❀
أسيرة :❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الرابع 
.




النهر الذي ليس فيه ماء ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

في الخريطة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أسيرة 
 



أنغام :❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الخامس 
.




مادة دراسية بحرف ( ك ) ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

كيمياء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كيمياء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أنغام 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال السادس 
.




من يصنع الخبز يسمى ؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خباز

----------


## أنغام الأمل

خباز

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أسيرة 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال السابع 
.




جمع كلمة طالب؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

طلاب او طلبه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طلاب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أنغام 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال الثامن 
.




كتاب الله هو .... ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

القرآن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

القران

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أنغام 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال التاسع 
.




مفرد كلمة ملفات ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

ملف

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ملف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أنغام 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجولة العاشرة 
 

السؤال  العاشر 
.




من هو الذي يرى عدوة وصديقة  بعين واحدة ؟؟

----------


## أنغام الأمل

المتكبر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الأعور

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة  أسيرة 
 



أنغام :❀❀❀❀❀❀
أسيرة :❀❀❀❀

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبــرووكـ أنغــام الأمل


أبتساام في جولة بعد هذي ..،،

----------


## أنغام الأمل

ها
شو مبرووك لسى ماخلصنا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة :5 تقييمات 
أنغام :5 تقييمات 
أسيرة تقييم مشاركة : 1 + 1 تقييم عــــ المنافسة القوية =2
 


لم يتم التقييم 
 :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

لا 

خلااص خلصت الجوولة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ها
> شو مبرووك لسى ماخلصنا



 
كل جولة 10 أسئلة فقط
راجعي الصفحة الأولى 
 :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أبتســام في جـولة أخرى ؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مبــرووكـ أنغــام الأمل
> 
> 
> أبتساام في جولة بعد هذي ..،،



 
لا توجد جولة الآن

----------


## أنغام الأمل

آآآ
نسيت 
10 اسئله
والله حلو
كل يوم بجي انافس
^^
الود ودي ابقى
بس اعطي فرصه لغيري
^^
يسلمو للمسابقه
والله يبارك فيكـ حبيبتي
وانتي بتظلي الاحسن
^^
ويسلمو مجددا خيو ابتسام على المسابقه المفيده
واعتذر لو اجعجتكم

----------


## أنغام الأمل

> كل جولة 10 أسئلة فقط
> راجعي الصفحة الأولى



انا متابعه اول بأول اخي
بس راح عن بالي
مضت المسابقه بسرعه
وماكنت اقرأ رقم السؤال
^^
اعتذر للازعاج ثانيةً

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة :4 تقييمات 


أنغام :2 تقييمات 




 


لم يتم التقييم بعد
 :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هل توجد منــافسه ؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة

----------


## عنيده

اسجل اذا فيه جووله .. 

و مسامحه امسما قدرت اشارك لانه النت انقطع .. 

مووفقين ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل هنــــــاك متنافسين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا قبل الغدى 
اذا فيه احد يسجل معاي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تمت التقاييم المتبقية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> يلا قبل الغدى 
> اذا فيه احد يسجل معاي



 
ننتظر متنافس آخر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أسجــل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هنـــــــاك جولة الساعة 2:45 ظهرا 
من يريد المشاركة يسجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تؤجل الجولة

----------


## عنيده

اسجل .. 

للجوله الجايه ان شاء الله تكون قريباا .. 

مووفق ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ليش مافي جولة هالأيام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كنت غائب عن المنتدى ...
بعد أيام ... إن شاء الله ستعود الجولات

----------


## عنيده

_اسجل ان كان هناك جووله .._ 

_و ان شاء الله اخر الغيبات .._ 

_بالتووفيق .._

----------


## أنغام الأمل

*حسناً اتمنى ان تعود يا اخي لانو بدي اشاركـ*
*^_^*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سوف تكون هناكـــ جولات بعد عدة أيام ....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## عنيده

ما شاء الله رجعت المسابقه اللي احبها ..


يعطيك العافيه اخوووي .. 


و بالانتظار .. 


مووفق ..

----------


## الباسمي

نـــــــــــــــــــــنتضر

----------


## أموله

ننتظر ~

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللللله واخيراا

ننتظر

----------


## hope

هــلآ بـرجعتك اخوي ابتسام 
ننتظر بحراره المســآبقه 

دمت بخير

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر

----------


## مهتاب

ننتضر 
الله ينطيك العافية

----------


## أنغام الأمل

^_^
يا سلام احبها هذه المسابقه
بانتظارك اخي
^^

----------


## عنيده

السلام اخووي.. 

طولت علينا قاعدين نتظر المسابقه الحلووه ..

و يعطيك العافيه ..

موفق ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إن شاء الله بعد الشهر الفضيل 
وتعرفون وقت الفراغ ضاق بشكل كبير .....

----------


## عنيده

يلا اخوي خلص رمضان صار له ثلاثه اسابيع ..

و ابتدت المدارس من اسبوع عندي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

موفق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تم تقييم المتبقي

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-18-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------

